# Bestest best lekker dessert



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

What in your personal opinion is the best dripping dessert juice? And what build do you hit it?
Eg. I love DDD, vape at 60W on dual 26/32 Claptons in my fishbone plus velocity deck.
Or do SS TC build? In your favor tank?
Share away please.


----------



## Silver (5/2/16)

Have moved this to E-liquid talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

Silver said:


> Have moved this to E-liquid talk


That's all good...
But, are you gonna answer? I'm so keen


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/2/16)

I liked Colosus in a Protank Mini but cannot comment on dripping it. Although I had a toot from a dripper before buying

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (6/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> I liked Colosus in a Protank Mini but cannot comment on dripping it. Although I had a toot from a dripper before buying
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


What's it like?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/2/16)

Very very nutty... http://ww-vape.com/flavours/colossus/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-2#post-269308

Reactions: Like 1


----------

